# info about riding goats



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

wasn't sure where to put this...
i've just got my equipment and my little cousin (who is temporarely living with me) is seriously jealous of the little boy in the "kids riding goats" topic. he loves horses but has no access to any horses an i think he'd be scared to death of them in real life anyway. but he loves my goats and since i showed him that topic with the pics he's been especially bonkers over them. he is dying to ride! he is tiny. and other then the goat being strong enough to carry him what should i be looking at? i'd never really thought about riding since it's out of the question for me and my immediate family. what is everyone's advice on riding goats?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a 2 yr old grandson. Although Diego and Mikey could carry him, I wouldn't think of doing it. Just not worth the risk for the benefit to me. 

Others have done it and I noticed some pads on the horns.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

the goat needs to be well trained. No spooking, no sudden running and stopping. And old enough to carry a load of that weight (put your cousin on a scale to check his weight).

I would start with leading the goat and having another person go beside your cousin to prevent him falling down when the goat starts to move.

And your cousin needs to know that he has to stay calm and alert while riding the goat, no fooling around.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

mine don't have horns. and i would definitely be right next to him, especially at first. haven't weighed him yet but he's tiny even at five.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

take another (!) person with you. If the goat spooks or the child slips, you'll need two hands to hold the child and at least one hand to hold the goat. That's one hand more than you have.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Both of our boys have ridden goats for miles when they were younger. Just make sure to pick a calm friendly goat and lead it so there aren't any accidents on the trail. Keep an eye open for obstacles the goat might want to jump over like narrow streams and logs. If the goat has horns then make sure to use horn guards.

The child needs to be old enough to learn to keep their balance but still be under the goats maximum weight limit. Most of the time the kid will want to ride a little and walk a little. Riding for long periods can cause their legs to fall asleep so letting them walk now and then helps with that too.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi,
We ride our goats quite a bit, although we only let small children ride for long periods of time. When we have visitors sometimes, the little kids ride while we go on the 'tour' of our property for half an hour to an hour. 
Some of my little sisters are really good at riding, and my three-year-old sister can ride without my help - sits up straight and tall, even at a trot! We don't let any little kids ride without us holding their hand for at least the first time, unless they are seven-eight and ride horses and know what they are doing. We also have certain goats that are better with little kids and seem to be aware of them, whereas one of our bucks can have 30kg on his back and not even look around or notice - great fun for experienced, bigger kids, but not for the littlies.
Our bucks and wethers are really strong, to stop them going under the fences all the boys are tied to tires, and one of the wethers tows two tyres weighing (together) around 40kg - and that is pulling just from a collar! If they are looking tired or unhappy to go then they get a rest, especially if the rider is bigger. Bigger kids only ride for a hundred metres or so, I get a few minutes' ride most evenings when we take the bucks and wethers back to their shelter for the night.
Some of our does can also carry riders, but only very small ones. 
Cheers,
Cazz


----------

